

Ask HN: What happened to the The Matasano Crypto Challenges? - xcubic

I already asked 2 times for the challenges but still nothing. Anyone experiencing the same?
======
tptacek
Hey there. My contact information is in my profile, and you can feel free to
send me mail about the challenges or just to say "hi".

Two things to know:

(1) We've got ~4800 people involved in these now and we're doing it largely
"by hand", so we can't promise not to occasionally screw up.

(2) A small subset of people seem to have email addresses that both our own
mail server and our mail client insist are spam sources, and we never see
their mails.

If you're having a hard time getting a response from the "official" address,
just mail me.

~~~
xcubic
Will do! Thank you very much!

------
slyv
I've received replies within a day or two from them. Depending if you sent
yours during one of the bursts from an HN thread it might of got lost. Try
sending them an email now?

~~~
xcubic
I already sent 2 on separate occasions. I just send the third ;)

------
rbijou
Pinging tptacek on this-- he should be able to help you out.

~~~
xcubic
Thanks!

------
thirteenfingers
How long ago did you sign up? It took them two or three days to send me the
first set.

~~~
xcubic
I sent the request more than 17 days ago (the first one). The second I sent a
few days later.

------
xcubic
For those interested, I already started the challenges :)

